# Pine Lake Trout Club



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone here belong to the club? Went there today with the fiance to look at possibly booking the wedding there. Have heard great things about the food but don't know how biased those reports were...and more inportantly, HOW IS THE FISHING!?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Been there a few times. My wife's boss is a member there. We've been there for a few clambakes, and it was good. I didn't think it was out of this world, and it is very pricey! The fishing is ok. Nothing enormous, and. Like any other stocked trout, really declines as the weather warms.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

It declines even though it is a natural spring? The spring in the lake is only about 150 yards from the end of the stream. I didn't think it would warm up much at all in the summer bc of how small of an area it actually was...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Ditto on the fishing. They get real stressed there in the dog days.

Been to a couple weddings there and it was typical wedding food quality. If it's that much more I'd go elsewhere.


----------

